# Backlog for temporary residence applications



## ALL101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi

Does anyone know what the current backlog is for temporary residence applications?

I submitted my life partner permit application on 27 December 2013 at the Cape Town Barrack Street Home Affairs office. I've recently learned that Cape Town HA sent my application to Pretoria on 10th Feb 2014 and Pretoria received it on 11th March. It's still pending.

I have managed to secure a job starting on 1st May. My concern is that I won't get my life partner permit in time to then make a further application to get a work endorsement before 1st May. I didn't have a job offer at the time of submitting my life partner permit application back in December. 

Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd make a joke and say that almost everyone has the same experience. From the applications we see coming through, you definitely will not make your deadline.


----------



## inka0582 (Mar 19, 2014)

When I previously reapply for my life partner permit, I was waiting about two years to get it.


----------



## ruvimbomugadza (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi,
I suggest you send an email to the director(Jack Monedi),address is on the Home Affairs website.
I applied for mine last year and it was taking long to come out,I then sent an email to Jack regarding outcome.He then forwarded it to the TRP dpt asking them to advise,but i got no response.
The 3rd time i sent him an email,he again forwarded it to TRP department.
It was a Thursday morning,after an hour they responded and asked me to send copies of the docs i submitted.I faxed them on Friday morning.Monday morning i got a call from a guy from Home affairs to say that my permit was out.
I collected it on Wednesday.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

@ruvimbomugadza - wow, that is pure luck. I'd be very happy to see the email addresses included in those emails.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

They do reply to e-mails if you word them appropriately.

In 2011, I received a Quota Work Permit with wrong conditions written on it. 

The following day (Wednesday), after collecting it, I filed an application for ammendment, essentially a new application.

The same day I sent e-mails to the Director General and he sent the same e-mail directly to the TRP section. On Thurday, early morning I received a call to e-mail copies of my application of which I did. In the afternoon, the gentleman told me he had sent my correct permit to the dispatch center and asked me to collect it on Monday.

When i went to collect it, the ladies at Home affairs office in King Williams saw me and were angry that just after 3 days before even they send my application Pretoria I was already looking for an outcome. I told them that I received an SMS that my application was finalised. They said it can't as they had the application still with them. One of them checked the log of permits received that weekend and they were all shocked. I handed them my passport without saying a word and they put it in. I left the office, leaving them stunned and not knowing what had happened.

E-mails works very well. You just have to know how to word them.

I am thinking of doing the same for my ID application. I know they will act but sometimes patience is necessary. I will give them some time ;-)


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Skilled said:


> They do reply to e-mails if you word them appropriately.
> 
> In 2011, I received a Quota Work Permit with wrong conditions written on it.
> 
> ...


@Skilled....pointers on how to word the email would be much appreciated . I seriously have to do that for my son's TRP now!


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

The email route is useful to know. Submitting my permanent residence application and renewal of existing permit tomorrow. 
My last TRP application through Home Affairs sat with them for 18 months despite calls and escalations before I went home to Dublin and applied through the SA embassy. 10 days of a pub crawl later I picked it up and flew back to SA. Pity that doesn't work for permanent res!


----------

